# Dewalt leather pouch



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-D5109-Grain-Leather-Electricians/dp/B00005AXII


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> Hey guys I have been looking for the dewalt leather electricians pouch and cant seem to find it anywhere. If anybody knows where i can get one let me know thanks



Never see a dewalt leather pouch. But I have a craftsman leather pouch that I modified with extra leather plier pouches. 
Works great for caring the basic tools. And I used some redwing boot oil to soften it up. 
I used a couple of blind rivits to attach the extras.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Never see a dewalt leather pouch. But I have a craftsman leather pouch that I modified with extra leather plier pouches.
> Works great for caring the basic tools. And I used some redwing boot oil to soften it up.
> I used a couple of blind rivits to attach the extras.


sounds cool!!

Post some pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I drilled the hammer loop rivets of my Mcguire leather pouch.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a custom made pouch to carry my working tools. It was the same price as one off the rack and it holds exactly what I need.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I have a custom made pouch to carry my working tools. It was the same price as one off the rack and it holds exactly what I need.


It's time for Ken to post the "this thread is worthless without pics" picture


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Josue said:


> sounds cool!!
> 
> Post some pics.:thumbsup:


Ok, it's an older pic, and I have new screwdrivers and linemans. The green thing is an old steel welding tip holder case from my father in law were I keep the 1/4 sockets and tips. The wiggie case has a leather key ring belt snap sewed to it so I can take it off the belt.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh ya, can't forget my trusty meter. I might need it to get my gun working as I head up north for hunting season.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Oh ya, can't forget my trusty meter. I might need it to get my gun working as I head up north for hunting season.


 Wow thats a cool meter. does it still work.

I like your work truck in the bottom pitcher.:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow thats a cool meter. does it still work.
> 
> I like your work truck in the bottom pitcher.:thumbup:


Yes it still works. It's a Triplett 606. I keep it in my basement and never use it anymore. 
The lowboy truck has my old naval gun on it. I got out of the navy in 87. They moved it a couple weeks ago to a museum just outside the gate. It's the mark 42 gun. It fired a 5 inch round. It was the last of the manned gun mounts.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is a pitcher of the dewalt. And the pouch i use Klien 5162T , load it up with Red wing Boot oil to soften it up:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes it still works. It's a Triplett 606. I keep it in my basement and never use it anymore.
> The lowboy truck has my old naval gun on it. I got out of the navy in 87. They moved it a couple weeks ago to a museum just outside the gate. It's the mark 42 gun. It fired a 5 inch round. It was the last of the manned gun mounts.


Wow thats pretty Good. Thank you for your service in the Navy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow thats pretty Good. Thank you for your service in the Navy:thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you. I got out after getting married. My last duty station was funeral details. Presenting the flag was always the hardest part. I thank god that I never had to give one to a child as the next of kin. 

I like your tool pouch also. I use red wing boot oil on mine also. I have one of the nylon pouches also but don't really like it. I work at a navy base in their public works command. Great job and I enjoy helping those who protect us. They pay will never get me rich but I enjoy what I do. Not all federal employees are as dilber as the TV puts us. Well except for 1 guy I work with,, he's just not all there. We don't let him touch to much,,, but he does get the coffee orders correct. LoL


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> Hey guys I have been looking for the dewalt leather electricians pouch and cant seem to find it anywhere. If anybody knows where i can get one let me know thanks


Google is fun


----------

